
The unsolved Macbook Melted Key Mystery - mrspin
http://www.last100.com/2009/10/11/the-unsolved-macbook-melted-key-mystery/
======
bcl
Possibly a chemical, not heat.

When I was a kid I sprayed 'Off' (a mosquito repellent) on a calculator and
the keys had a similar melted look to them.

------
yangyang
"Rubberized keys"?

I've got a couple-of-years old white plastic MacBook and the keys certainly
aren't rubber. Have they changed to be like calculator keys now?

~~~
kevinherron
No.

------
st3fan
Does anyone know what is under that key? Component wise? Anyway, that dude
should go see a Genius and get his Mac replaced.

~~~
papyromancer
I wonder if the fact that the key is now detached would lead a cynical
genius(tm) to believe that the key was melted after it was removed?

~~~
mrspin
It wasn't melted after it was removed lol

It was removed because the key no longer registered a click. So it was taken
off so that the button under the key could be used instead... 000 ))))) like
that.

~~~
papyromancer
hehe ;) Definitely take that baby back and get the store to figure out wtf
happened. If it's either the optical drive or the subwoofer, my minimal
knowledge of heat generation in electronics leads me to believe that those
shouldn't be generating that much heat except from friction in in the drive or
a short in the subwoofer.

